# L.A. Meetup - The Sequel lol



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Anyone up for a meetup? What do u guys wanna do & when's a good time?


----------



## stomachknots (May 7, 2010)

well, i guess you guys were already met in long beach so idk if you guys are opposed to hanging out there again....but i plan to go wherever


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

I probably wouldn't be able to make it this Saturday. I'm going to the OC SA meetup group that day.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

stomachknots said:


> well, i guess you guys were already met in long beach so idk if you guys are opposed to hanging out there again....but i plan to go wherever


We met in L.A. :b What do u guys wanna do? I'm stumped. :stu And where's a good central location for everyone? I'm going to permanently move on Sat or Sun. Do u guys wanna possibly meet on Sun (6/12) or on the following weekend (6/18 or 6/19)?


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

I could possibly do something this weekend since I will be done with my finals, but I don't have a car, so I'd probably only go if it weren't too far from around Santa Monica.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

How about bowling? I've done that before in other meetups and its fun!
AMF Mar Vista Lanes
(310) 391-5288
12125 Venice Blvd, Los Angeles, CA 90066

Or ice skating, I also did that with a meetup group and it was also fun.
http://www.culvericearena.com/

Both are in the Culver City area.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Bowling sounds good. Does anyone else have suggestions? Does the location work for everyone? We can meet up a couple weekends from now (6/18 & 6/19) so we have time to figure stuff out.


----------



## Sam1911 (Dec 4, 2010)

I'm in! I have a few things to do that weekend so I might not stick around too long.


----------



## Desi (Nov 18, 2003)

I can't on the 18 or 19!! Can we go on a different date?


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Sam1911 said:


> I have a few things to do that weekend so I might not stick around too long.





Desi said:


> I can't on the 18 or 19!! Can we go on a different date?


Let's change it. When's good for u guys? I can't make it this coming weekend.


----------



## ReachinOut (May 10, 2011)

Qolselanu said:


> How about bowling? I've done that before in other meetups and its fun!
> AMF Mar Vista Lanes
> (310) 391-5288
> 12125 Venice Blvd, Los Angeles, CA 90066


If this goes down on 6/19 sunday then I'm too down. Let me know and I'll be there.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

I'm up for either bowling or ice skating, either this Sunday or the next weekend. I'm not sure when I'll have time after that.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Honestly we just have to set a date regardless of who can and cant make it. If we stay too flexible there will always be someone who cant make it for whatever reason and that will just delay the meetup. No offense to anyone. 

I say 6/18 or 6/19.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Ok Demerzel can't make it for a while. Can people who are interested check in? Looks like we will be doing bowling. Havn't pinned down a date yet.


----------



## Desi (Nov 18, 2003)

I might be able to make it this Sunday, the 19..


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

What time is good for you Desi?


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Hehe, don't think this will happen this weekend. Another time then.


----------



## Gemini32 (Apr 12, 2011)

yeah this weekend im busy myself.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

RIP thread


----------



## Event Horizon (Feb 23, 2011)

Hey guys, hope this threat isn't too dead! If any of you are still interested in a meetup, I'm in the Atwater area so I'm very much nearby!


----------



## coolbeans87 (Feb 11, 2011)

down


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Anyone up for a meetup on the weekend of July 2 & 3?


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Sounds good. I wouldn't be able to make the 3rd though.


----------



## Desi (Nov 18, 2003)

I think I can make it. Where would we go?


----------



## coolbeans87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Soooooooo.....do people here actually go through with these meetups? Lol i'm definitely down to meet some like minded individuals...so who's down??????? How about somewhere universal, like Staples Center? Meet up there, and decide wherever along the way?


----------



## Event Horizon (Feb 23, 2011)

I think I can come. Where should we all meet? I might be available on that weekend!


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

July 2 seems like a good date for a meetup. Any suggestions as far as activities go?



lakeshow87 said:


> Soooooooo.....do people here actually go through with these meetups? Lol i'm definitely down to meet some like minded individuals...so who's down??????? How about somewhere universal, like Staples Center? Meet up there, and decide wherever along the way?


There was a meetup a few weeks ago at Griffith Park. A total of 4 people showed up. It's probably better to plan ahead of time. Otherwise the meetups tend to end up sucking cuz we waste a lot of time trying to figure out what to do. And if someone doesn't wanna do what everyone else wants to, then they just drove to the meetup to greet people & drive home.

edit: 5 people showed up. I forgot to count myself :troll


----------



## ATCQ (May 15, 2011)

I think I'll be down to meet up too....movies, hookah, griffith observatory, lounge, ?


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

RUNITSTIM said:


> I think I'll be down to meet up too....movies, hookah, griffith observatory, lounge, ?


Thx for the suggestions  A movie might not be good cuz we won't really get a chance to talk at all or get to know each other. We did Griffith Observatory last time, but we can hike around Griffith again if people are up for it. Not sure if people would be up for a club/lounge.



Qolselanu said:


> How about bowling? I've done that before in other meetups and its fun!


Do u guys wanna hike or bowl? Anyone have any other suggestions?


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Either bowling or ice skating would be fun.


----------



## hodg3podg3 (May 24, 2011)

I might be interested in meeting up with other like-minded individuals. Hiking sounds great as I've never been to Griffith Park but bowling sounds like something that'll give me a bit of performance anxiety. I can always be a cheerleader on the side, I suppose.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Only a couple more days left. Should we vote or something?


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

How about bowling followed by a movie? At least the bowling will give us a chance to interact a little, & for those who are worn out from the social interaction a movie will be an easier part 2. Maybe we could also eat? We should try to get this figured out by Thurs night.


----------



## Desi (Nov 18, 2003)

Its Thursday night! Where r we going and who is going?


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Hi everyone, we're gonna go bowling tomorrow (7/2/11) in Glendale, & watch a movie afterwards.

Jewel City Bowl
135 S. Glendale Ave. 
Glendale, CA 91205
http://www.jewelcitybowl.net/

It's $28 per lane/up to 6 people
$3 per person for shoe rental

Who's in & what time is good for u?


----------



## Gemini32 (Apr 12, 2011)

Demerzel said:


> Hi everyone, we're gonna go bowling tomorrow (7/2/11) in Glendale, & watch a movie afterwards.
> 
> Jewel City Bowl
> 135 S. Glendale Ave.
> ...


What time?


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Gemini32 said:


> What time?


I dunno, trying to figure that out lol


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Does 11 or 11:30 work for u guys? Would a later time be better?


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Demerzel said:


> Hi everyone, we're gonna go bowling tomorrow (7/2/11) in Glendale, & watch a movie afterwards.
> 
> Jewel City Bowl
> 135 S. Glendale Ave.
> ...


The meetup will be at 11:30 am. Who's in?


----------



## Gemini32 (Apr 12, 2011)

Demerzel said:


> The meetup will be at 11:30 am. Who's in?


awww i will be busy during that time.. Maybe it should be next weekend??


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Gemini32 said:


> awww i will be busy during that time.. Maybe it should be next weekend??


We can have another meetup next weekend too


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

I cannot make it in the morning tomorrow. (Going to one of the SAB meetups.)


----------



## Sam1911 (Dec 4, 2010)

I'll be able to make it


----------

